# Los Angeles D-Fenders Sets 2008-09 Opening Day Rosters



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Los Angeles D-Fenders waived forward Kenny Barnes and guard Darren Cooper was waived due to injury, it was announced today. The active roster now stands at 10. 
Highlighting the D-Fenders opening day roster are Joe Crawford, Brandon Heath and Dwayne Mitchell, who participated in Lakers training camp. Crawford, the Lakers 58th pick in the 2008 NBA Draft, averaged 2.8 points in 7.3 minutes in six preseason games for the Lakers. Heath, a 6-3 guard out of San Diego State, averaged 1.4 points in 8.6 minutes in five preseason games for the Lakers. Mitchell, a 2008 NBA D-League All-Star for the Iowa Energy, participated with the Lakers in the 2008 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, averaging 6.7 points on .619 shooting, 1.5 rebounds, 1.0 assists and 0.83 steals in 15.0 minutes over six games.

The D-Fenders tip off their third season in the NBA D-League on Friday, November 28 at 3:30 p.m. when they host the Bakersfield Jam at STAPLES Center. Having a game ticket for a Lakers home game also gives fans the opportunity to attend the D-Fenders game that same day at STAPLES Center. 

D-Fenders 2008-09 Opening Day Roster: 
No. Name Position Height Weight College
42 Jamaal Brown F 6-7 240 Cal State - Fullerton
99 Rashid Byrd C 7-1 240 Eastern Oklahoma JC
14 Joe Crawford G 6-5 205 Kentucky
32 Johnny Dukes F 6-8 225 San Francisco
15 Ryan Forehand-Kelley F 6-6 210 California
13 Brandon Heath G 6-4 198 San Diego State
44 Jasper Johnson F 6-8 275 Delta State
50 Dwayne Mitchell G 6-5 220 Louisiana Lafayette
21 Dominique Scales F 6-9 235 East Central
33 Curtis Terry G 6-5 205 UNLV


----------

